# Anyone Build Your Own Trailer?



## JIMMYTHEFISH (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a Tracker Topper 1436 and I want to build my own trailer from scratch. It must be Galvinized. Thats about my only requirement. Im checking with local California DMV for how to register a home made "Utility" Trailer. Anyone got any tips on the construction or or registration process. Thanks


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 5, 2013)

Be-careful if you plan on welding galvanized steel. It gives off toxic fumes. Other than that find a trailer design you like and copy it with what ever improvements you need to fit your boat.


----------



## sawmill (Jun 6, 2013)

I have built many trailers. Be sure to keep everything square so it is easier to make sure your axle is running straight and remember to beware of the fumes and recoat where ever you weld on it. You have to grind the joints to get a good weld on them.


----------



## fabricatorbob (Jun 6, 2013)

You may be better off building your trailer out of uncoated steel, and then having it hot dipped. The spray on cold galv won't really hold up that well, also you won't have to wear any kind of mask or have to grind any thing too heavily before you weld. Always remember to fit every thing up and tack it before you weld it , that way you could square it up and adjust then make it permanent. You may want to leave your axle adjustable so you can adjust the ride and tongue weight.


----------



## JIMMYTHEFISH (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey guys. Thank you all for your tips. Especially the toxic fumes. Good info


----------

